# A few of my favorite fishing moments....



## Hit-n-Miss (Feb 4, 2018)

My sons first trout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. A great day of fishing with a lifelong friend and or boys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My wife’s biggest trout ever. Still biggest caught in my family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Teaching my son to run the boat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My 21# cobia I caught on as bass pole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The big family fun we have scalloping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Fishing with my brother and son. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And just a few random fish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And lastly my absolute favorite fishing picture of my son. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I’m looking forward to spring fishing.


----------



## Riplukelee (Feb 5, 2018)

Absolutely awesome set of pictures!!!! I


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh yeah!!!! Wish I had some of those trout and scallops to drop in the greese. Sold my boat last year, might be a while before I get down there again.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks guys. Just thought I’d share and stir up that old fishing bug. I know I’m ready.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 6, 2018)

Your beard got grayer as your son got taller.

Just an observation.

Good stuff, good memories.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Feb 6, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Your beard got grayer as your son got taller.
> 
> Just an observation.
> 
> ...


. Yep. He’s 6’ tall now and going into the Airforce after graduation.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for sharing some memories...awesome!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 7, 2018)

Smiles all around... 
That's what it's all about!
Here's to lots more in your future!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 7, 2018)

COOL PICS!

Makes me wish I never left Clearwater.

I am going back for good before I get to old.


----------



## twtabb (Mar 7, 2018)

Weather is getting right. Will be headed down in a few weeks with my son to make some memories and hopefully catch some trout.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 30, 2018)

Off in 2 weeks to the Gulf, you are making my cabin fever worse ;-)  Looking forward to making some new fishing memories


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 1, 2018)

May get to the coast next Sunday. At least that is the plan.


----------

